

Ask HN: How are Reddit and HN different for you? - veryluckyxyz

What do you use reddit for and what do you use HN for?
How are reddit and HN different for you?
======
timrosenblatt
Given that you created your HN account 4 minutes ago, I'm going to give you a
quick answer. If this is a real question and you post a more detailed
question, I'm happy to give you more info.

Reddit is an entertainment site for me. Funny gifs, videos, etc.

HN is more about tech and the industry.

~~~
veryluckyxyz
Thank you for your response. It is a real question. I am a passive reader for
over 2 years (not in tech, not in media, not very opinionated. Just trying to
learn from others' wisdom). I have never read anything on reddit directly. The
news of sama leading a $ 50 M made me wonder about the differences. And this
is the only place I know to ask. Apologies for the wrong signal I sent by
creating an account and immediately asking the question. Thanks again for your
response!

~~~
timrosenblatt
It's ok. Sometimes people just post garbage or spam, which is why new accounts
are displayed in green, so we know to be cautious :)

Reddit is more of a general-audience kind of thing. It's like CNN or BuzzFeed,
but the key difference is that anyone can go in and create a new group
("subreddit") to discuss whatever they want (hence the value of the community,
and the potential for advertising & marketing). This ad-marketing potential is
likely what's causing people to put money in.

To me, HN could be thought of as a single subreddit focused on tech-startup-
business. I see political things and other non-tech-startup-business things on
here sometimes, but that doesn't appear to be the priority.

------
jordsmi
They can be the same or very different depending how you use them.

There are a few subreddits which would match just like HN, but there are
thousands more that are filled with cats and boobs.

------
techdog
HN: news, occasionally discussion. Reddit: discussion, never news.

